
Facebook Removes a Record 2.2B Fake Accounts - chadmeister
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-23/facebook-removed-2-2-billion-fake-accounts-in-first-quarter
======
ldoughty
Doesn't surprise me... Facebook doesn't make it easy to separate your work and
personal life.

The developer program is compete crap... My employees kids can delete our
production Facebook application because he auto logins at home to Facebook. He
tried to separate this issue by making a work account so he could fishable at
l saved credentials... but this got his account and our app flagged "fake"
(despite having 2 other admins)

